# mystical midgets....



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

A Philippines judge who said he consulted imaginary mystic dwarves has failed to convince the Supreme Court to allow him to keep his job. 
Florentino Floro was appealing against a three-year inquiry which led to his removal due to incompetence and bias. 

He told investigators three mystic dwarves - Armand, Luis and Angel - had helped him to carry out healing sessions during breaks in his chambers. 

The court said psychic phenomena had no place in the judiciary. 

The bench backed a medical finding that the judge was suffering from psychosis. 



The Manila trial judge had asked the Supreme Court to dismiss the complaint and return him to the bench, after being sacked in April. 


"They should not have dismissed me for what I believed," Mr Floro told reporters after filing his appeal in May. 

The judge said he had made a covenant with his dwarf friends that he could write while in a trance and that he had been seen by several people in two places at the same time. 

Judge Floro reportedly changed from blue court robes to black each Friday "to recharge his psychic powers". 

In a letter to the court he said: "From obscurity, my name and the three mystic dwarves became immortal." 

However, the Supreme Court said dalliance with dwarves would gradually erode the public's acceptance of the judiciary as the guardian of the law, if not make it an object of ridicule. 
:googly: :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really can't believe that the mystical midget defense didn't let the judge keep this job. Seems reasonable.


----------



## judgefloro (Nov 8, 2006)

*The Philippine Psychic Judge and the 3 Dwarves*

*Hope Diamond: Mystic Dwarfs LUIS, Armand & Angel, Psychic Judge curse JBC, 14 S.C. Justices and Judiciary 
*
Links: (as Reference)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/15/Hope_Diamond.jpg

http://judgefloropics.blogspot.com/2006/11/hope-diamond-mystic-dwarfs-luis-armand.html

http://judgefloropics.blogspot.com/2006/10/death-of-truth-curse.html

http://angelofdeathluisarmandandangel.blogspot.com/

http://psychic-and-healing-judge.blogspot.com/

The Hope Diamond is a large (45.52 carat), deep blue diamond, currently housed in the Smithsonian Natural History Museum. The diamond is legendary for the misfortunes it supposedly visits upon its possessors. The Hope Diamond's history can be traced to a blue diamond named the Tavernier Blue, which was originally mined from the Kollur mine in Golconda, India, and was a crudely cut triangle shape of 112 3/16 carats (22.44 g). French merchant-traveler Jean-Baptiste Tavernier purchased it sometime in 1660 or 1661. According to legend, the Tavernier Blue was stolen from an eye of a sculpted idol of the Hindu goddess Sita, the wife of Rama, the Seventh Avatara of Vishnu. The diamond was one of the 2 eyes of the idol. When the priests noticed it was missing, they placed a curse on whoever owned the diamond. One reason that this is not accepted is that the Hope's sister has not been found. 
The Curse: The first stories about the supposed curse of the Hope Diamond surfaced in 1909. In the June 25 issue of The Times an article written by the Paris correspondent listed a number of supposed owners who had come to an ignoble end. Tavernier supposedly died of fever soon after (he actually lived to 84, and was not torn apart by wolves). The Hope Diamond was blamed for the fall from the king's favor of madame Athenais de Montespan and French finance minister Nicolas Fouquet, the beheadings of Louis XVI, Marie Antoinette and the rape, mutilation and beheading of the Princesse de Lamballe. The legend added fictitious persons: diamond cutter Wilhelm Fals (killed when his son Hendrik stole it); Hendrik Fals (suicide); Francois Beaulieu (starvation after he sold it to Daniel Eliason). Read more &#8230;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hope_Diamond#The_Curse

Inq7 Breaking News / Metro Regions 
http://www.sunstar.com.ph/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2889

'*Psychotic' judge enlists help of dwarf-friends vs SC *

http://services.inq7.net/print/print.php?article_id=30439

By Tetch Torres 
INQ7.net

Posted date: November 03, 2006

BEGINNING this Sunday, three dwarves will work their powers against 14 of the 15 justices of the Supreme Court, a dismissed judge has warned as he filed his third motion for reconsideration for his reinstatement before the high tribunal. 
Judge Florentino Floro Jr. of the Malabon regional trial court was separated from service after medical findings showed that he was suffering from psychosis.

The high court had said that Judge Floro lacked the judicial temperament and the fundamental requirements of competence and objectivity expected of all judges. It said that the findings of psychosis by the mental health professionals assigned to his case indicated gross deficiency in competence and independence.

In his appeal, Floro said his three dwarf-friends -- Luis, Armand, and Angel -- appeared to him last week and told him that the justices would suffer their wrath for dismissing him.

Floro said the sufferings of the Supreme Court justices would start midnight of November 5, the eve of his 53rd birthday.

Floro said he appealed to his dwarf-friends to spare one justice, which according to him had been put into a vote by the three. Floro did not name him.

"Voting en banc with full authority, Luis voted negative, Armand conditionally positive, upon full appointment of Judge Floro to a higher or equal position by virtue of the eliminated magistrate, while Angel voted neutral," Floro said.

Because the voting was a tie, Floro said Luis agreed to spare one justice if he would spread oil on any part of the justice's house before November 5.

Floro said he would follow the dwarves' advice and start praying every Friday so that the curse on the justices would work.

"I will devote my entire life, Fridays, until my last breath, towards the fulfillment, execution, and coming to pass of this curse. With absolute faith in Luis, Armand and Angel -- Angels of God, I will fulfill my destiny: spell and karma upon them, all their loved ones, up to the 4th generation," Floro said.

Judge Floro, who was appointed RTC Judge in November 1998, has admitted to having "psychic visions," of having the ability to predict the future because of his power in "psychic phenomenon."

He said he believed in "duwendes" [dwarves] and forged a covenant with them.

He also said that he could write while in a trance and that he had been seen by several people to have been in two places at the same time.

He also likened himself to the "angel of death" who could inflict pain on people, especially upon those he perceived to be corrupt officials of the Malabon RTC.

During court sessions, Judge Floro wore blue robes except on Fridays when he would wear a black robe and black outfit from head to foot allegedly to recharge his psychic powers. He also conducted healing sessions inside his chambers during breaks.

http://services.inq7.net/print/print.php?article_id=30439


----------



## judgefloro (Nov 8, 2006)

*The Curse can cleanse the judiciary of corruption*



johnnythunder said:


> I really can't believe that the mystical midget defense didn't let the judge keep this job. Seems reasonable.


*Spiritual, Divine Mission of LUIS, Armand & Angel thru Healing Judge Floro*

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=judge+floro 
1-12 T.V. documentaries of Judge Floro uploaded on www.youtube.com

ABS-CBN PrimeTime: KABA KUTOB KILABOT

06:02 minutes, October 29, 2006, 11:30 p.m., Channel 2, Abs-Cbn & The Filipino Channel, USA, Kabayan Productions

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4DCRf1IxxE[/nomedia]

Judge Florentino V. Floro Jr. was televised with anchors, hosts Catherine De Castro, vice-presidential daughter and best actor Albert Martinez, in the prime time channel's Halloween special: SUMPA or curse upon the judiciary.

MUNDO NG MALIGNO






ABS-CBN Magandang Umaga Pilipinas: MUNDO NG MALIGNO 
05:34 minutes, October 31, 2006, 7:00 a.m., Channel 2, Abs-Cbn & The Filipino Channel, USA,

Judge Florentino V. Floro Jr. was televised with anchor, host Kim Atienza, son of Manila Mayor Lito Atienza, at the Manila North Cemetery: SUMPA or curse upon the judiciary.

DAVIDE Disbarment






ABS-CBN, Anc News Cable Channel: World Tonight, 
00:58 minute, September 10, 2006, 10:30 p.m., Channel 2, The Filipino Channel, USA, with Reporter R.G. Cruz interviewing Judge Floro

*SWS survey: Lawyers say judiciary more corrupt *

http://news.inq7.net/breaking/index.php?index=1&story_id=25484

First posted 08:31am (Mla time) Jan 26, 2005 
By Donna Pazzibugan 
Inquirer News Service

"MORE lawyers nowadays complain of corruption in the judicial system compared to 10 years ago, according to the Social Weather Stations. One out of two lawyers knows of a trial judge in their city or province who has taken a bribe but they did not report it because they could not prove it, said the SWS. In a briefing among


----------



## judgefloro (Nov 8, 2006)

*hi*



RAXL said:


> A Philippines judge who said he consulted imaginary mystic dwarves has failed to convince the Supreme Court to allow him to keep his job.
> Florentino Floro was appealing against a three-year inquiry which led to his removal due to incompetence and bias.
> 
> He told investigators three mystic dwarves - Armand, Luis and Angel - had helped him to carry out healing sessions during breaks in his chambers.
> ...


merry christmas i am judge floro philippines


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

For the record, I don't think you are a judge of anything, especially when it comes to etiquette, good taste or manners. I hope my bud RAXL will forgive this intrusion into his domain, but I am locking this thread until Zombie-F makes a definite decision otherwise.


----------

